# Professional Training



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Where do you live? Are you willing to travel? What are your expectations of a coach?

There are some great coaches around. Finding one that you can work with isn't always so easy.


----------



## Labrador2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Traveling is not a problem and my expectation of a coach would be someone that is top rated! Someone that can change, fix and instruct very well in detail! I need to leave from training better then I arrived.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One coach that I can highly recommend is John Salyer who lives in Bristol, VA. This is just across the state line from Bristol, TN where the big auto race is held. John is Blue X here on AT. When I get home tonight, I'll get John's email.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Labrador2 said:


> Traveling is not a problem and my expectation of a coach would be someone that is top rated! Someone that can change, fix and instruct very well in detail! I need to leave from training better then I arrived.


You might get more responses if you list a location, generally.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

if you're shooting those score regularly, i'd say you pretty well know what your doing. on the Vegas face, you have 3 or so shots that you should have let down on and on the 5 spot face, you have 2 to 5 shots that you should have let down on. i'll bet any coach will simply tell you the same thing. the key is to recognize those shots that you should let down on, and a coach can't really do that for you, in any other way, but to encourage you to accept those recognitions of bad set ups and let down on those few shots that should be let down on.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well im going to agree with ron on this  you must not never ever force a shot...NEVER.if its not perfect DON'T shoot it let down. if you find you are holding to long do NOT hold your breath.if it gets out of your comfort zone let down....its that simple..


----------



## Labrador2 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, that just might be the best advice I have ever been given! Thanks for your help!!!!


----------

